# Avian x vs Dakota



## SDMallard13 (Aug 19, 2011)

What decoy would you prefer and why? If the price of the decoy didn't matter?

Thanks


----------



## Mike J (Dec 12, 2011)

Flambeaus are the best.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

So you are trying to compare a decoy (Zinks) that has only been out for less than a season and already has a laundry list of problems to one of the BEST (Dakotas) decoys on the market with a tried and tested reputation and toughness that almost rivals Big Foots?...Your answer is in my question if you haven't figured that out already.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Pretty tough to beat Feather Flex!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Tough to compete with Farm Form, we've been running custom fully flocked farm forms the past few years and have been out gunning everyone around us with Dakotas, Averys, FA's etc etc


----------



## Auzymoto (Apr 20, 2011)

I run mostly Dakotas (great decoy). But i decided to buy a dozen of the avians this year just to try them out. Heads need to be glued and stands needed to be adjusted. Other than that we throw them in the trailer like they are bigfoots and they take it pretty well. I think in a few years zink will have a pretty dam good product once all of the ticks are fixed.


----------

